# Hello all



## Ella Rollins (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm Ella Rollins.. I'm a newbie here and I would like to share my thoughts with you all :smile:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Directional, twin directional, or twin? Sorry to hear you passed away - Ella Rollins Obituary.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Your dad Henry is a fuckin dood!

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ella...what are your thoughts beyond the grave?


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Directional, twin directional, or twin? Sorry to hear you passed away - Ella Rollins Obituary.


Everytime I'm in an airplane I'm day dreaming of vapor slashes and massive airs into soft landings on infinite clouds...

Ella, whats the best quiver for such things? I need to make a plan.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

c.fuzzy said:


> Everytime I'm in an airplane I'm day dreaming of vapor slashes and massive airs into soft landings on infinite clouds...
> 
> Ella, whats the best quiver for such things? I need to make a plan.


a burton vapor with 20 redbulls. don't forget the redbull sticker on said vapor.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

jae said:


> a burton vapor with 20 redbulls. don't forget the redbull sticker on said vapor.


I would've thought a B Cloudsplitter over the Vapor. 

Still kinda waiting for the dead girl to weigh in. Something tells me when I'm that high I'm going to want a 420.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

c.fuzzy said:


> I would've thought a B Cloudsplitter over the Vapor.
> 
> Still kinda waiting for the dead girl to weigh in. Something tells me when I'm that high I'm going to want a 420.


any board will work as long as it has the redbull sticker on it. what about a mustard ck


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Gnu Redbull. The bulls add x10 to my spins. It's true. (Impersonating a certain Mr. Drumpf)


----------

